# Help With Microphone Identification



## ESPImperium (Jan 25, 2014)

Ever since seeing Shinedown last year, i have been trying to identify the Microphones Zach Myers uses. Here is a pic, can anyone help me? Im trying to identify microphones used for different techniques.





Thanks.


----------



## Katash (Jan 26, 2014)

Left is a Shure Beta58, the right one I'm still looking up, can't identify it right away.


----------



## MBMoreno (Jan 26, 2014)

It is a Shure Green Bullet

edit: It isn't...


----------



## ESPImperium (Jan 27, 2014)

Its a harmonica mic, its not a Green Bullet, Nickelback use them.

I have a feeling this one is something that may be discontinued.


----------



## Baelzebeard (Jan 27, 2014)

Might be an Electro-voice Raven, I'm not sure if they are in production still nor have I seen a picture of them from behind, but it looks right.

Electrovoice Cardinal & Raven


----------



## ESPImperium (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks, thats the one i was looking for.

Just done a bit of looking, and they are discontinued now. Looks like im gonna have to pick up one used, or look at a alternative that SoS suggest.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jan 29, 2014)

whats the point of two mics these days? are people using one that overdrives really easy for dirt vocals?


----------

